

Firefox's Inspector Tool as 3D Modeler - ivank
http://tildehash.com/?article=firefoxs-inspector-tool-as-3d-modeler-seriously

======
jlongster
About a year ago I actually build a tool to build these 3d models in the
browser! You can add elements in a grid (stacking multiple on top of each
other), and move them and resize them. It's a little painful but quite fun to
see the result!

<http://tilt.jlongster.com/>

------
noname123
A public plaza with a blue opera-house and a reflection pool bathing its own
image.

<http://i.imgur.com/ROT7Hf9.png>

------
shmerl
Some complex sites already look like a megalopolis with tons of skyscrapers.

------
camerondaigle
Credit to my coworker Shane Riley for making this joke last year:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4640843>

------
mattyod
This is either completely idiotic or genius, I can't quite work out which.

------
DanBC
Now I just need this beamed direct into my brain and Gibson will have been
right all along with cyberspace.

------
LAMike
This got me thinking of a webpage as a city with streets, hills and other
topography stuff

------
manojlds
Something like this can be used to create easter eggs in websites...

------
bhauer
Thank you, sir, for bringing some needed humor to the evening.

------
itsbits
well has been there for a while now..but as a web developer i tried to use it
but never able to use it..

------
tuananh
Minecraft using this anyone?

